# Best canned food



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Maggie is only eating canned food now. She really never liked that kibble and I am a spoiler, so I created a puppy who only likes canned food. But from what I have been reading it's just as good and possibly better than kibble. Is this true? And what's the best canned food out there. I was using just wellness just for puppy, but she likes Merrick puppy plate better. Also is it ok to give her the adult canned versions of this stuff. Merrick has quite the selection. The different types don't seem to bother her stomach at all. Should I not be switching brands like that? Also how much do you feed? I am reading the can but I don't always trust what it says. She's about 8 lbs right now at almost 6 months. I am feeding her about 3/4 of a 13 oz can of Merrick. It says to do that on the can but it also says puppies and lactating moms may consume 2-3 times per day of that!!! So confusing. SHe eats every last bit that I give her. Thanks for your help!!!
Attaching a new pic of her right after she got groomed before Christmas.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maggie May looks so nice with her Christmas Bow.
Puppy food has a added vitamins called DHA I am not really sure what it is but I was told to make sure the food had DHA listed.
I was given a can of HALO dog food at a pet store. I am so bad with names but you know the Ellen show on TV? well she bought big stock or ownership in that company. She is so funny you can go on line and here her promoting the food. They also do a lot for rescue dogs. She says that if you forgot to plan dinner that all you have to do is open a can of Halo and eat that. I was impressed with the smell and looks of the food. It had chunks of carrots and other good stuff. My free can was chicken stew. I do not know if Halo has a wet puppy line or not. 
I think you should be careful about changing the food if one is suppose to change gradually with dry I would assume it would be the same with wet.
Any way just for fun look up HALO DOG FOOD ON LINE.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I've heard great things about Instinct although I don't feed canned (anymore). It's supposed to be a very complete meal. I kind of thought it looked disgusting but what's important is whether the dog likes it. Early on I did feed Nutro and that does look like a tasty stew but I'm unsure whether it's considered "complete" or if you need to substitute with vitamins. A find the website below to be very helpful when looking for foods. Good luck!
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Just an Opinion*

Maggie May is just too cute--you could kiss that little face right off.

I think I might be uncomfortable feeding all canned food but don't have a scientific explanation on this. We feed Keeper Life's Abundance kibble mixed with about 3 spoons of Wellness for each feeding. I've been very pleased with the consistency of this canned food and the choice of flavors. I'm having some problems finding it in the smaller cans which I prefer but it certainly is possible to freeze half a can which I do. He does really well on this mix and stools are perfect.

There are lots of choices for Maggie and I think you have to use your good judgment.

Shirley H.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes canned food is much healthier than kibble, . I feed canned. Every dog is different. You should do a consult with Sabine to find out what's best for your dog. You'll get a balanced program right down to how much etc. Worth every penny and it's not expensive. All done online. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I feed Rico only home cooked or canned. He developed bladder stones and I have to blame part of it on the kibble. Not enough hydration.

Check out www.dogaware.com A great source for nutrition information. Rico has oxalate stones and needs a special diet. One of the most respected experts on kidney diets has an article on this site. It's been very helpful to me! They have an extensive section on diet.


----------

